# speaker placement



## kevinm (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey, new guy here...im currently working on speaker layout in a 7.1 system. My issue is this. The room is a typical bonus room above garage, with sloped walls. I have 11ft wide of flat ceiling, then walls slope down at 45degrees, to a short straight wall at 3ft tall. Im not crazy about the side surrounds being on the sloped wall facing the seats. Wouldint it be fine to place the speakers on the outermost edges of the flat ceiling. Planning 2 rows of 3 seats, so the seats would be inside the speaker placement. I know alot of people dont like ceiling placement, but i have no choice other than sloped walls. The front and center won't be ceiling mount, rear surrounds will be ceiling mount. Help?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

kevinm said:


> Hey, new guy here...im currently working on speaker layout in a 7.1 system. My issue is this. The room is a typical bonus room above garage, with sloped walls. I have 11ft wide of flat ceiling, then walls slope down at 45degrees, to a short straight wall at 3ft tall. Im not crazy about the side surrounds being on the sloped wall facing the seats. Wouldint it be fine to place the speakers on the outermost edges of the flat ceiling. Planning 2 rows of 3 seats, so the seats would be inside the speaker placement. I know alot of people dont like ceiling placement, but i have no choice other than sloped walls. The front and center won't be ceiling mount, rear surrounds will be ceiling mount. Help?


Slope is good. I have a cathedral so I setup horizontal in my room. 11 feet of wide is pretty good for flat too. 3 feet tall walls... I'm jealous. It'll help on reflections but make it harder to predict room modes.

I have no issue with mounting speakers on the slope. You would be fine having them on the edge too... even up high or you can get some pole mounts to lower then if your OK with that look. 

Remember it's your front 3 that are critical.... the surrounds just fill in noise. as long as they are out to the side and not directly above you then you should be good to go.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks, i guess my concern of placing speakers on the sloped ceiling it would project too...directly onto the listeners. But i suppose that kinda is the effect desired.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Talley said:


> Remember it's your front 3 that are critical.... the surrounds just fill in noise. as long as they are out to the side and not directly above you then you should be good to go.



Agreed. LCR are most important. Disagree that rears are filler. In the old days of Dolby surround, and earlier Pro Logic, yeah, less important. However, I've spent a lot of time adjusting height and toe angles for surrounds, and imo it's just as important as the fronts. Especially when newer soundtracks have so much directional/front to back panning. A lot of times I can hear stuff behind me, even with my rear surrounds off! In any case, the sloped ceiling will present issues of being out far enough, without being too low. Finding a good middle ground will be the challenge. If you can get them at 6' off the floor, how far apart will the be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinm (Jan 9, 2016)

At 6ft high, that places the side surrounds smack right in the middle of the sloped wall, but 15ft apart.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

That might be perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I know you were worried about pointing them at the LP, but I prefer mine this way. You'll be stuck with the imaging capabilities of the speaker since they'll be in wall, but I think it'll work out good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinm (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok thanks.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sure. Hope you found something useful. Curious. Are the rear surrounds going in the ceiling for aesthetic reasons?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinm (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes and no. The rear wall of the room is about 15ft from the placement of the rear row if seats, also is open to the stairwell which is the access to the room. There will also be a bar at that end of the room. So I really thought it best to place the rears in the ceiling not too far back from the rear row and away from the stairwell, which I thought sound would get lost across.


----------

